# FREE Dover-Calais Ferry Tickets for gamblers !



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

In view of the plight of some of us, our Son-In-Law came up with an Idea.

Our Situtation

And more here

Brittany Ferries are still taking bookings.

So, book with BF. And if they cancel, take a free trip Via Dover-Calais!

Better odds that the LOTTO

TM


----------

